# E70 Audio Upgrades



## Kdemers (Apr 19, 2012)

I have an 09 E70 with a base audio system that leaves me less than thrilled. I was looking for some updated information regarding making some changes. I would like to replace the speakers, and I would like to know if the vehicle is prewired for tweeters? Is it as simple as adding them to the empty spot? Also, do I have subs? an Amp? Sorry for all the questions, I appreciate any input from the group.

I'd really like to make the system more enjoyable. 

Part two of this post would be if I can upgrade to include SAT radio? 

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------

